# More Macro with Pop flash



## mjbine (Jun 2, 2011)

Back from vacation and still have to order a OCF but wanted to take some picks.  I really have to diffuse the popup flash.  It is too harsh.  Anyway here some I took today.  Please C&C.  Any and all comments welcome.  Need to learn more about composition, lighting and everything else.  Thanks for viewing.

ISO100 100mm 320 @ f7.1






ISO100 100mm 125 @ f3.5






ISO100 100mm 320 @ f7.1


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 2, 2011)

Pop up definitely is harsh. Try wrapping a napkin around it. I find it a good cheap diffuser.


----------



## Jens Hofby (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice Shooting


----------



## Edsport (Jun 3, 2011)

You can tape a piece of paper towel on the flash (let it extend out from the flash a bit) or cut a slit into a table tennis ball and put on the flash...


----------



## mjbine (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep paper towel will be taped on tonight and try again.  Thanks for the comments.


----------

